# Help With "Creeper" Costume



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Only thing is when ordering from online costume sellers is you never know the quality. Many are made of cheap fabric and some costumes fall apart after your first use. I would look around Goodwills in your area for a large trench coat and save yourself quite a bit of money.
.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I found this, but it is pretty expensive.

Jeepers Creepers Halloween Mask: The Creeper


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Empty_W said:


> I found this, but it is pretty expensive.
> 
> Jeepers Creepers Halloween Mask: The Creeper


That's cool, but there's NO WAY I'm paying $120 for a mask. Unless I win the lottery first. lol

I was thinking of doing makeup (nothing fancy, just maybe paint my face dark green, get some contacts, etc...)


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

We bought the mask for around $80.00 at the time, but for the costume cheap, cheap, cheap, I went to the local Salvation Army and found an old black trench coat, took a big and floppy straw hat rounded up the top and spray painted it brown, looked just like the real thing.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Goodwill and Salvation Army, do have good and cheep haunting cloths. It is easy to tear and mess with when you only pay a couple bucks for it. I would bo cheap on the outfit and put mony into the mask.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

What about this... Evil Witch Reel F/X Latex Prosthetics for Halloween Costumes: Halloween Costumes ?

With some tweeking with the right teeth MINION fangs from Dental Distortions Dental Distortions and color it might pass as The Creeper.


----------

